# Printing to LPT1 with Net Use Command



## Nana2Two (Jun 18, 2005)

Problem: I am trying to print to a receipt transaction printer (Epson TMU675) using Generic/Text driver from DOS application on a Terminal Services connection.

I have installed the Generic/Text printer onto Server. I used this command at the workstation I am trying to print from: net use lpt1 \\computername\printername /persistent:yes

I tested by using the "copy xxx.txt lpt1" command. When I monitored the print queue the document was trying to print, but did not print.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Mario Milano (Jul 16, 2005)

hi there, the command you are using is right for nt,2000 and xp. Where "computer name" is the name of the printserver. Also you might have to be logged on as an administrator for this change to work.This link might help. http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;154498


----------

